# Cardiff Rolling Road?



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get a car rolling tuned in Cardiff? I've just bought a Cougar V6 and would like it running as sweet as possible.

I'm not particularly interested in finding out peak power, just want some specialist attention on her to make sure everythings performing to it's potential.

Any advice much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

DONT go to rolling motion! its awfull. i dont know if westec are still open, there was talks of them going bust.

Powerstation are probily the best, heres the details for you;
POWERSTATION 
Northway Trading Est, 
Northway Lane, 
Tewkesbury, 
Glos. 
GL20 8JH

tel: 01684 296675 
fax: 01684 296645

[email protected]


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Chris. Was hoping for something more local though. 

Perhaps not specifically rolling road then, just engine tuning? Anyone had any experience of doing this kind of thing? Would be interested to hear.


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cant help you with rolling road.

But I had my Fabia vRS remapped from Angel Tuning who came to my house.

http://www.angeltuning.co.uk

Cant fault the service, increased power by 40horses roughly and better mpg.

Also came to my house to remove the map 12months~ later FOC (had to pay for their fuel). Very friendly knowledgable chaps. Cant Fault them.

Kind Regards,

James.


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Another vote for Powerstation. There's not really anywhere i'd recommend locally anymore. (Westec closed yonks ago!) 

I have been to Interpro in Thornbury, Bristol a few times, but i do prefer Powerstation.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

There is a rolling road place near Porthcawl, think it's called Autotec.
No idea how good they are.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Angel Tuning sounds interesting.

Might have to investigate powerstation though. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

westec went bust yonks ago, what bought that willfield motors http://www.willfieldmotors.co.uk/info.html


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

welsh-andy said:


> westec went bust yonks ago, what bought that willfield motors http://www.willfieldmotors.co.uk/info.html


Anyone had any experience with this company? Particularly the engine tuning?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Anyone had any experience with this company? Particularly the engine tuning?


i went there many mopons ago, the bloke that owns it, is a ex vauxhall mechanic, top bloke, dunno how accurate rollers are though tbh


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

save yourself the money matt i can tell you what it will read 



:car:SLOW


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

need mine done, but have a respray 2 pay 4 1st


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

result andy also slow lol:car:


----------



## welsh172 (Jan 21, 2007)

nothing much around here as i have been looking, AP Developments in Swansea will have their rolling road set up in an about a month, but they are more your renault specialist...


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> result andy also slow lol:car:


:lol::lol: yeah probs compared 2 urs


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah Willfields website doesn't look brilliant.

Think I'll go over the bridge to Interpro. Read some good things elsewhere about them and they seem to offer the kind of service I'm looking for.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

welsh-andy said:


> :lol::lol: yeah probs compared 2 urs


lol at least yours gets used


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> lol at least yours gets used


not much m8, i dropped my g220 on it other day, huge dent in rear quarter, but is going in for respray next wk, gona use that guy who posted on me thread bout retrim and spraying, so hopefully hes top notch, plus loads of ppl looking 4 a decent sprayer on forums, so in his intrest 2 do a ace job


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

tut tut you need training , wasnt you watching the last time , oh no thats right you were inside nice and cool and i was sweating my balls off and burning my head , lol probably the only good day we had last year


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> tut tut you need training , wasnt you watching the last time , oh no thats right you were inside nice and cool and i was sweating my balls off and burning my head , lol probably the only good day we had last year


:lol::lol: well after respray u be doing it again,lol. needs a few wks for paint 2 sort itself out, then b knocking on ya door as need it doen b4 pv:thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

no probs mate fingers crossed on the respray shout when your ready


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Yeah Willfields website doesn't look brilliant.
> 
> Think I'll go over the bridge to Interpro. Read some good things elsewhere about them and they seem to offer the kind of service I'm looking for.


they used to be good back in the days,they've got different management now, not so good now imo,used them back last year wasnt impressed had to go back for them to re sort again

dave coe in swansea is supposed to be pretty good although i've not used him personally give him a ring its a lot closer than thornbury

www.davecoeautoengineering.com


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> no probs mate fingers crossed on the respray shout when your ready


got all mine crossed:lol::lol:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi matt,

Just a note to say that unless the car is modified, you really are wasting your money on having it rolling roaded - they'll just be able to check that the fuelling is ok throughout the rev range.

If it has mods fitted, then you'll get a power reading and a check to see if the mixture is right but without the ability to remap then the RR won't be able to fix it anyway..

As stated already, westek in newport have rollers, but I've heard mixed reports about them. If you just want a runup and a check then most places would be OK. It's if you've got a piggyback or adjustable ecu when you need to be piccy.

I hear that Interpro are consistently good, and are good at mapping unichips etc if you are going that way.

Sorry to be a bit negative - just trying to save you a bit of cash!

Jimbo



mattjonescardiff said:


> Does anyone know where to get a car rolling tuned in Cardiff? I've just bought a Cougar V6 and would like it running as sweet as possible.
> 
> I'm not particularly interested in finding out peak power, just want some specialist attention on her to make sure everythings performing to it's potential.
> 
> Any advice much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

westec went to the wall age ago, well over a year at least, only willfield motors RR in south wales i know of now, unles theres another somewhere


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Really? ! I've never bothered even going there because I've heard they were not good. 
Interpro then!

got the car back yet buddy?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Jimbo W said:


> Really? ! I've never bothered even going there because I've heard they were not good.
> Interpro then!
> 
> got the car back yet buddy?


yeah its back, now interior next:thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Jimb0 said:


> Cant help you with rolling road.
> 
> But I had my Fabia vRS remapped from Angel Tuning who came to my house.
> 
> ...


I too can vouch for angel tuning, very good service :thumb:


----------



## Stevolution (Feb 10, 2009)

Can confirm, westec have gone bust approx 15 months ago. theres a few 2WD rolling roads in Wales, one is in cardiff and it relativly new called "gotboost" and there the one in caerphilly called rolling motion that had very mixed reviews (most not good if im honest)
Winfield motors are another option but the rollers there are very old and results are unreliable from what ive seen. For a reliable reading, your deffo looking at going over the bridge to either powerstation or interpro.


----------



## GotBoost (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have recently opened GotBoost Performance Tuning, Based next to Llandow race circuit and offering all forms of EFI recalibration. Dastek 2wd 600+bhp rolling road.

Aftermarket ECU recalibration
ECU reflashing with 7 day money back guarantee
Dastek Unichip Q Dealer
Dyno Power Runs
Dyno Rental
Club Dyno Days etc

[email protected]


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

whats price of your rr? what bout group rr as im sure a few astrasport members b intrested


----------



## GotBoost (Jun 7, 2009)

Dyno days are welcome, and priced as follows:

1-4 cars = £45 each
5-14 cars = £35 each
15+ cars = £30 each

Price is based on 2 back to back runs including AFR and Boost logging with detailed printouts of both runs, then laminated for you to keep ( Unlike tracing paper printed with a dot matrix offered from the other dynos in South Wales )

The dyno itself is a newly refurbished bed to full Dastek Digital spec and capable of 600bhp+. Highest power so far is still a Monaro Supercharged at 510bhp, although this may change tomorrow! I can post sample printouts if you would like?

Craig Shiraz
[email protected]


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

popped it up on astra sport, see if we can get a rr day meet sorted:thumb:


----------



## GotBoost (Jun 7, 2009)

No problem, drop me an email if there is enough interest.

Thanks

Craig Shiraz


----------

